# Google Chrome PDF Issues



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you experiencing issues with opening Internet PDF Files in Google Chrome? The problem may be intermittent or constant and may result in a blank page or an error.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

None for me and I am doing PDF's constantly. Now I am using Acrobat Professional here at the office and FoxIt at home, not Acrobat reader.....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just downloaded Google Chrome(5.0.375.99) and had problems viewing PDF files until I downloaded the Google Docs and PDF files download for Google Chrome.


Running Windows 7-32bit.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Have Chrome 5.0.375.99 beta/Adobe Reader 9.3.3/Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit.

Have occasional glitches viewing PDF from Chrome. Downloading and viewing from Reader directly or viewing from IE has no problem. Mostly corrupt or missing pictures but also missing entire pages. Viewing PDFs from Google Docs have no problem.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Occasionally have issues... But to be honest, I'm an Adobe-hater. What a clunky product suite.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

My issues are all with Chrome & PDF. Internet Explorer works fine.

Google Chrome seems to be aware there is a problem and they have suggested some fixes, but nothing that definitively works.

You can't really complain as the Google Chrome I am using is Beta and I haven't tried the ultimate fix yet... uninstall and reinstall Adobe Reader.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> My issues are all with Chrome & PDF.


And Windows?
Or have you tried Chrome on other platforms too?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Had an issue with copy and paste so I downloaded Google Chrome 6.0.472.0 dev.Copy and Paste issues are now gone,you have to highlight the object then click on on the wrench in the upper right side of browser to Copy and Paste,a little different but so far I like it very fast.

Windows 7-32bit.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> And Windows?
> Or have you tried Chrome on other platforms too?


Unknown.. I no longer run anything but Windows 7.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have 5.0.375.99 on one machine and and a slightly older version on another and neither one is having problems with opening PDF's.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Unknown.. I no longer run anything but Windows 7.


So a more appropriate title would be "Google Chrome & Windows 7 PDF Issues".


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> So a more appropriate title would be "Google Chrome & Windows 7 PDF Issues".


Someone is not running Windows 7? Please send me their address... I know people.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm using Chrome beta 6.0.466.0 and have variable results, so I didn't vote.

E.g., the HR24 "second look" opens and displays just fine, but the HR24 "first look" only shows the left-hand page and gives me an error on the right-hand page ("problem reading the document").

I just tried some sample IRS forms and they open up just fine.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

There's a Chrome beta 6.0.472.0 out now. You can find it here.

Just installed it, and it solves the problem I had with the HR24 "first look", above.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LarryFlowers said:


> Someone is not running Windows 7? Please send me their address... I know people.


Everyone should have to suffer as you do, right?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Someone is not running Windows 7? Please send me their address... I know people.


I reverted back to XP on my laptops. All I do is browse, use Office and play media files on them, and Chrome under XP really flies.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I run Chrome on XP, SP3 at work and have a lot of PDF issues.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> There's a Chrome beta 6.0.472.0 out now. You can find it here.
> 
> Just installed it, and it solves the problem I had with the HR24 "first look", above.


Steve took your lead on this and installed the new version... will see what happens.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

This Chromium developer's blog says the goal is to make PDF rendering within Chrome as seamless as HTML rendering, but that rendering "quality" was still a work in progress, at least as of 6/17.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Steve said:


> There's a Chrome beta 6.0.472.0 out now. You can find it here.
> 
> Just installed it, and it solves the problem I had with the HR24 "first look", above.


Is there any way to change the Zoom level for PDF pages with this version of Chrome? The pages display fine but I can't read it because it is too small.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bleggett29 said:


> Is there any way to change the Zoom level for PDF pages with this version of Chrome? The pages display fine but I can't read it because it is too small.


The regular zoom controls seem to work for me on a displayed PDF page. It's under the tools menu, at the top right. Are they not working for you?

I also noticed that if you zoom a site, when you return to that site, Chrome remembers the zoom. That's pretty cool, IMO.

They're up to 472.11, by the way. I found it here. Maybe PDF zoom is only working in this version?


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Steve said:


> The regular zoom controls seem to work for me on a displayed PDF page. It's under the tools menu, at the top right. Are they not working for you?
> 
> I also noticed that if you zoom a site, when you return to that site, Chrome remembers the zoom. That's pretty cool, IMO.
> 
> They're up to 472.11, by the way. I found it here. Maybe PDF zoom is only working in this version?


Doh! Yep, they work. LOL Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Still PDF display issues on some sites, even with the latest beta (6.0.472.22). E.g., this HBO schedule loads quickly inside Chrome, flashes on-screen for a second, and then the page turns white. D'oh!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like the newest Chrome 7 beta finally solved the issue I was having loading the HBO schedule  PDF I referred to above.

If you don't already have it, it's available here.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Downloaded & Installed.. thanks Steve..

Next up IE 9 September 15th.


----------

